

Releasing an iPhone game: Whack-a-Kitty three weeks later - alex_c
http://www.alexc.me/releasing-an-iphone-game-whack-a-kitty-three-weeks-later/316/

======
zacharycohn
I'm sorry that the (very creative and funny) name for your app is causing
people to troll here. I think it's an awesome name, and I honestly may not
have clicked through to read your article had the name not caught my
attention.

I'll pass along some good advice I've heard: Acknowledge and accept
suggestions, ignore the haters.

------
jroes
So does anyone have any actionable, constructive advice for alex_c in
promoting his app store app?

Here are a couple of things I can think of:

* Make some friends on Twitter; give out free copies using App Store promo codes

* Submit your game to the various iPhone game review sites

~~~
johnnyj
Name it Pet-a-Kitty: no more disgusting tone, plus a wider audience would
actually like it.

------
bemmu
What is used for event data?

~~~
alex_c
<http://www.localytics.com/> and custom events.

------
Rubyred
Maybe I'm over-sensitive, but the game sounds like it makes light of animal
abuse.

So very, very not cool.

~~~
alex_c
I won't get into a long debate, because I doubt it can be constructive (I had
a longer post, but it wasn't going anywhere), so I'll just leave it at this: I
disagree.

~~~
TheAmazingIdiot
Animal abuse is usually illegal, and especially to target an animal that is
regarded as a pet makes it more the inhumane. However, there are plenty of
games that promote violence in our culture, but do we need yet another one? I
don't think so.

They are free to make it, but they also take the responsibility of releasing
it. Perhaps from a corporate stance, it may be about social responsibility.
However, I mean personal: do you honestly think that putting that forth in the
world will result in anything good? Most likely, it will come back to them in
one bad form or another.

Or, to make a point, how about further games to sell:

    
    
       Rape the bitch
       KKK Kross Alley
       Stone the Adulterer
       Spics Kikes and Pikeys
       Skinhead adventures
       Hitler's Easy Bake oven
    

I mean, if we dont take responsibility for our own actions, who will?

~~~
TrevorJ
You are simply extending the argument to ridiculousness to make a point. What
about the game angry birds? It features suicidal birds with bombs strapped to
them that you fling into buildings to kill pigs.

~~~
Rubyred
It's a stupid, highly overrated game for sheeple.

~~~
fredoliveira
That was arrogant, but to make you happy, why don't we just call this game a
"highly overrated game for sheeple" too and let it slide?

Are you one of those people who believe GTA makes kids steal cars, or that
sonic the hedgehog makes kids run into walls and try to loop around their
ceiling?

